# Chose your DAP & PMP : iPod or better



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, new iPods are out & I just wanted to ask for public opinion of all users about iPod or something better then iPod...thats why in Fight Club.

Keep in mind *we are not taking into considaration about iTunes Music store* cos whether u use iPod or Zen or Sansa in India, you cannot access iTunes Music store anyway to buy songs, so DRM is not affecting.

This thread is about the comparision & to publically find which is better comparing the cost, compatibility with OS & ease of use. Here we go...

*Some universal fact about iPod

*It requirs iTunes to operate. It is not cross platform, means if you format & use it on a Mac, then u might not be able to use it on a PC running iTunes. There are 3rd party tools available though such as Floola which can be used to use iPod on Linux too. You can also use it as a removable storage device however songs will play only if u sync them using iTunes or some iPod managing software.

You cannot copy songs from iPod to computer without any 3rd party software.

Owning an iPod gives u an elite & smug feeling which no one else can provide 

*iPod Shuffle 

*www.ministryoftech.com/images/new-ipod-shuffle-lg.png

*iPod Shuffle is the screenless Digital Audio Player from Apple with maximum 1 GB Of memory to hold upto 240 Songs which costs $79. It comes in many colours such as Silver, blue pink, green & red.

You cannot expand the memory in a shuffle. You cannot jump to any song u like in this, you have to go from song to song. You can wear iPod Shuffle on your cloths due to a clip. Its dimensions are  41.2 x 27.3 x 10.5 mm. It comes without any FM support or Voice recording. It provides Audio support for 12 hrs & comes with a non-removable battery. It needs iPod dock to connect to a computer. It supports mp3 & MP4 Audio.

*Sandisk Sansa Clip*

*www.mobilemag.com/content/images/13209_super.jpg


Sandisk Sansa clip comes with a small screen to show which song is playing & you can navigate to any song using the screen. It provides 2 GB of memory for $59. It comes in Blue, pink, Red & Black colour.

You cannot expand the memory in a Sansa Clip.  You can jump from any song to any song using the screen. You can wear it as a clip. It comes with FM support & Audio recording. It provides a 15 hrs Audio play back support. It needs a simple Mini USB cable which you can buy from anywhere for Rs 50.

It can work with any OS out there. To transfer songs to Sansa Clip just connect to a computer & it will be detected as a removable storage device, then simply copy & paste songs using a file manager such as Windows Explorer, Finder or Gnome Nautilus.

You can also transfer songs & sync to it using WMP11 or Jet Audio or j-River media center or Winamp on Windows or Excile or Rythmbox on Linux easily. It support mp3 & WMA Audio.

*iPod Nano 3G*

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/09/ipod_nano.jpg

Much like iPod Shuffle, iPod Nano is the new Digital Audio Player from Apple with 4 or 8 GB Of memory to hold upto 1000/2000 Songs & costs $149/$199. It comes in many colours such as Silver, blue, black, green & red.

You cannot expand the memory in a Nano. Its dimensions are 69.6 x 52.3 x 6.5 mm. It comes without any FM support or Voice recording. It provides Audio support for 24 hrs & Video support for 5 hrs. comes with a non-removable battery. It needs iPod dock to connect to a computer. It supports mp3 & MP4 Audio along with mp4 Video.

It comes with a 2 inch Screen for video playback & nevigation. The videos are 320X240 pixel based mp4 files. You can only play mp4 videos in iPod nano that too which are converted using iPod profile. You cannot play simple MPEG or WMV or DivX clip in iPod Nano. U need to convert your existing video according to iPod profile either by iTunes or some 3rd party software before you can play in iPod Nano.

*Creative Zen*

*www.infosyncworld.com/creative_zen_16gb.jpg

Creative Zen comes with a 2.5 Inch screen for audio, video & nevigation to show which song is playing & you can navigate to any song using the screen. It provides 4,8 & 16 GB GB of memory for $149/$199/$299. Its dimentions are 55 x 83 x 11.3mm

You can expand the memory in Zen using SD or SDHC Card upto 8 GB right now. It comes with FM support & Audio recording. It provides a 25 hrs Audio play back & 5 Hrs of Video plauback support. It needs a simple Mini USB cable which you can buy from anywhere for Rs 50.

It can work with any OS out there. To transfer songs to Zen just connect to a computer & it will be detected as a removable storage device, then simply copy & paste songs using a file manager such as Windows Explorer, Finder or Gnome Nautilus.

You can also transfer songs & sync to it using WMP11 or Jet Audio or j-River media center or Winamp on Windows or Excile or Rythmbox on Linux easily. It support mp3, WMA & M4A Audio so all the non-DRM based songs which u have on your iPod will continue to work.

It comes with a 2.5 inch Screen for video playback & nevigation. The videos are 320X240 pixel based mp4 files. You can play MJPEG, WMV9, MPEG4-SP, DivX 4/5 and XviD Videos in your Zen. U don't need to convert any Video. Just copy the video to Zen using either File Explorer or a software such as WMP11 or Excile & it will play. No need to convert your existing video.

So what will be your choice ??


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

You gotta love how the poll simply assumes that other MP3 players are better than iPods. 

(You don't need to read the username of the thread starter to know who he is! )


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

iPods are style statement.They have a class of their own and seriously they have no real competitor



> (You don't need to read the username of the thread starter to know who he is! )


+1.lols.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## nepcker (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think that a more funnier title for this kind of polls is even possible. ROFL!!!


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 14, 2007)

I seriouly intend on audiophile quality of music above anything.... in that sole matter ipod IS THE BEST !!!!


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 27, 2007)

I-pod is the best music player ever made.I love them to extent that I sold my cell-phone for one!!


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

^^^ lol


----------



## ambandla (Sep 27, 2007)

always ipod. nothing beats the ipod.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, what will happen of gx_saurav! Poor dear!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 27, 2007)

^^ Actually nothing will happen to him. Even if the poll reaches 100:4, he'd say that the 100 people are rich people with bad purchase tastes and that the 4 are the good 'sence' people.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 27, 2007)

And if the opposite happens...

"c... ppl no... every1 like good feature... ipod so crap. all other mps playar bettar then ipods. haha. jus look at the ui it is so cool"


----------



## iMav (Sep 27, 2007)

how did i miss this thread ... 

me have a gen 5 30 gig and honestly there are players than can do the same and much more ... sound quality .... buy a creative it sounds as good


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 27, 2007)

Gimme a 160 GB non iPod anyone


----------



## aryayush (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL! Point.


----------

